# Has anyone ever heard of Probodygears?



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 31, 2015)

I've been looking for a domestic source because I wanted to try something other than naps for the first time and was supposedly hooked up a legit domestic from who I thought was a member I trusted....It was an email that at first seemed quite legit, but now I'm having issues...my order was placed, money sent/received 10 days ago. Yet to receive my order and the email source is no longer replying to my messages...****. I wouldn't have done this if I didn't trust the person who provided me with their source. 

Has this happened to anyone? how common is this? and Have you heard of probodygears? Thanks.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thats shitty bro I'd bring this up to the person who was supposedly "trustworthy" and figure something out 
sounds like you should consider your money a loss bro as shitty as it sounds


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm furious right now. This cycle was to last me the entire semester I'm basically broke now from buying books, rent and ****ing scammer gear! I'm in contact with the guy I trusted but he was like give me your email I contact them and said him and his buddy were placing another bulk order from a source if i wanted in lol..he must think I'm a ****ing retard. Known the dude for a while has helped me with so many things even personal so this guy played my like a pro...i'm amazed. 

This hasn't happened to anyone on here?


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2015)

Hay BC,
Is that a gmail account? I did some digging and if this is the one, you aren't the first to get the weenie from them. In general, a gmail account should have been a red flag brother.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 1, 2015)

I want to ****ing kill someone. Is there anyway to track down an email account?


----------



## schultz1 (Feb 1, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I want to ****ing kill someone. Is there anyway to track down an email account?



I'm sure there is but, is it really worth risking everything you have going for yourself? Chalk it up as a hard lesson learned, out the member who referred the source as he is 900% in on the scam. Sorry this has happened to you boss.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 1, 2015)

Shitty!!!!!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 1, 2015)

What Schultzy said ^^^^^


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 1, 2015)

sucks bro.


----------

